# Ringworm



## MAW

We brought in a dairy heifer last year that had a couple of spots of ringworm. Before I got her cleared up one of my heifers also had two spots. I worked on getting rid of it through the fall. The second heifer is the one that my grandson has chosen for his 4H project. There is no crusty or flaky skin left. The skin looks healthy now. There is a little bit of hair starting to grow back in now. My question is does anyone know of something I can put on her skin or feed her that will boost hair growth? I want to get the hair all grown back in before this calf goes anywhere.


----------



## DavyHollow

I used some mineral oil on my goats scaley skin and it grew back REAL quick. Not sure if it was the oil, but thats something I would try.
I only put it on her once or twice.


----------



## MAW

Thanks


----------



## KW Farms

I had a horse get ring worm a long time ago...and used some sort of spray on it daily...it went away and the fur came back in very quickly. I still have some left...out in my shed somewhere...i'll go see if I can't find it. 

Another important thing to do is keep the animal on plenty of minerals and good feed. But i'll see if I can't find that spray for ya.


----------



## MAW

Thanks Kylee, I used a fungal spray and then went to Betadine. It looks like we are past the crusty stage, I just need the hair to grow faster  I wondering if I could try Rogain?


----------



## Junebug1994

Happy Jack Mange Medicine... comes in a squirt bottle. We treat all of our sheep and goats's ringworm spots with this and it'll clear it up amazingly quick. Depends on the animal, but this is what we have used. Helps the hair grow a little faster too.


----------



## Farmgirl675

MTG spray works well for hair regrowth. It's in the horse section in Tractor Supply. 

Just a side note: creams and sprays to treat athletes foot in humans work GREAT on ringworm. It's cheap and easy too.


----------



## polopony

Anything for athletes foot works well and is cost effective.


----------



## DavyHollow

how'd the heifer turn out? did her hair come back in nicely?


----------

